#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-22
<ing-> buenas a todos
<strickly> como va ing
<ing-> muy bn luchando con java
<strickly> ah codeando?
<strickly> o para correr el runtime
<ing-> sabes de java
<strickly> no preg nomas si el prob era para correr el framework
<strickly> o estabas codeando
<strickly> arescorpio INDA HOUSE
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<x4v10x> buenas
<SergioMeneses> x4v10x, \o
<x4v10x> de donde eres
<SergioMeneses> x4v10x, Colombia
<x4v10x> Listo yo tambien
<SergioMeneses> x4v10x, de q departamento?
<x4v10x> Cordoba
<SergioMeneses> oks
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses
<Naudy> buenos dias a todos los presentes ... saludos
<chory> oi
<strickly> buenos dias :)
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<strickly> buenas SergioMeneses
<strickly> bienvenido
<SergioMeneses> strickly, saludos
<strickly> saludos desde buenos aires
<SergioMeneses> strickly, saludos desde Colombia! :D
<strickly> ;)
<granjero> OFF TOPIC! buenas, alguien sabe de alguna empresa que se encargue de proveer un sistema de ups + generador para sortear cortes de luz? gracias!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-25
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<stn> hola
<stn> hay alguien?
<hiko_hitokiri> stn, que hay
<stn> hol
<stn> estoy tratando de resolver algo
<stn> pero es de cuestion privada
<stn> jejeje
<hiko_hitokiri> habla
<stn> perdon
<hiko_hitokiri> hum
<hiko_hitokiri> no se si esta permitido eso en este canal
<stn> je
<stn> por
<stn> ?
<stn> perdon, pero el tema es delicado
<stn> y no quiero que haya malos entendidos
<hiko_hitokiri> por que es un canal de software libre . lo que puedo hacer es recomendarte o tratar de  hacerlo un software alternativo  sobre tu problema
<stn> no se trata de soft
<hiko_hitokiri> pues decilo si se puede te contesto
<stn> alguien sabe como me conecto al canal  #ubuntu-es
<stn> ?
<stn> hola
<stn> s
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-26
<granjero> hola canal como les va?
<granjero>  una pregunta, como se hace un ubuntu 11.04 para forzar una resolución mayor a las que me muestra el gestor de monitores? porque tengo una pc conectada a un LCD de 32 pulgadas con un cable VGA de 10mts y como resolución máxima me toma 1024x768 y una pc idéntica conectada a una TV idéntica pero con un cable VGA de 50cm me da más posibilidades de resoluciones
<strickly> granjero INDA HOUSE
<granjero> strickly, !
<strickly> como va granjero
<granjero> ahora mal, acabo de destruir un flash hensel que cuenta una fortuna
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-27
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<TheCoffeMaker> Buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-20
<Ariel__> buen dia
<MarioMey> Buenos días, gente. Estoy probando el nuevo driver de AMD para la placa gráfica... y esta última versión tampoco me sirve. El tema es que quiero desinstalarla... pero no puedo entrar al MODO RECUPERACIÓn. Cuando lo intento, tengo una pantalla negra. Y, a veces, me parece que aparecería el menú de recuperación... pero no se ve en la pantalla. Porque si dejo pasar un tiempo, entra al modo normal, que sería la primera opción del 
<MarioMey> Cuando entra en modo normal, (es raro) no puedo entrar a mi cuenta. Sí a la de invitado. Pero de esta no puedo usar SUDO. Y, desde la elección de usuarios, no entro al Ctrl-Alt-F1.
<MarioMey> ¿Algún consejo?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-22
<yarinse> hola, ayuda con copiar home corriendo u12.04 desde un pendrive... alguien me dice como hacerlo?
<yarinse> me da error:  splicing file : input/output error
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-23
<invitado_web> Hola. quiero pasarme a UBUNTU.. como hago?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-24
<mARTIN_> hola
<mARTIN_> tengo en mi pc win7 en una particion, y archivos personales en otra, digamos D. En esta última instalé ubuntu 12.04 con Wubi, pero no logro ver los archivos personales de D, aunque si puedo ver los de la particion de win7. Alguien sabe como poder verlos?
<mARTIN_> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-25
<Hass> hola...alguien me podria ayudar con una falla que tengo con el ubuntu 12.4
<Len> buenas, necesito una mano con ubuntu
<Len> me acabo de pasar a ubuntu pero no me lee los pendrives
<Len> si pongo un mouse lo reconoce pero los pendrive no
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda
<invitado_web> tengo una 8600 gt
<invitado_web> puse el 12.4.1
<invitado_web> ubuntu
<invitado_web> y nunca me toma la placa de video
<invitado_web> me estoy volviendo loco
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-26
<invitado_web> hola. me podríand ecir como instalar xfce en ubuntu 12.04
<NOXON_> hola a todos
<NOXON_> alguien aqui?
<Gabriel> Hola!
<Gabriel> alguien sabe si puedo usar windows y ubuntu en un mismo disco rigido o tengo que partir el disco en dos?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-19
<nextt-t> hola amigos , los siguientes paquetes se han retenido ...nose si puede ser perjudicial para mi sistema, que me decis amigos
<NanduX> no pasa nada, significa que esos paquetes necesitan instalar otros para actualizarse
<NanduX> es normal
<nextt-t> si
<nextt-t> ya lo e hecho varias veces
<nextt-t> uno es linu-image-generic
<nextt-t> lo e echo con el comando apt-get dist-upgrade...
<nextt-t> se me a creado en el grub una linea que pone ,, linux version o algo asii,,,,
<NanduX> sí, está bien... tenés Synaptic? el gestor de paquetes?
<nextt-t> si
<nextt-t> tambien ,
<NanduX> podes entrar en ese y poner "Marcar todas las actualizaciones" y te va a terminar de instalar esos paquetes retenidos
<nextt-t> gracias
<nextt-t> pero ya lo hice por la terminal
<nextt-t> me gusta saber que esta pasando,,,,
<nextt-t> pero gracias de todas formas , que no sabia que se podia arreglar asi, tambien
<nextt-t> lo hice con el comando sudp apt-get dist-upgrade , y  asi se que esta pasando,,,
<NanduX> mmmm... si querés por consola podés hacer "sudo apt-get install <paquete retenido>" para forzar la actualización
<nextt-t> ahh pues eso no lo sabia,,,
<nextt-t> me lo apuntare para otra vez,,,,
<invitado_web> buenas, acabo de instalar ubuntu y tengo un problema, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar
<invitado_web> tengo una notebook con wifi integrado, pero no es buena la señal de wifi por lo que en casa uso una usb wireless
<invitado_web> y cuando apago la integrada se apaga la usb tmb
<invitado_web> quiero q la wlan integrada quede apagada y solo usar la usb
<invitado_web> alguno me ayuda?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-21
<next_-> hola , me han desaparecido los marcos de las ventanas ; alguien sabe algo?
<NanduX> habrá fallado el gesto de ventanas... tenés unity?
<next_-> xfce
<next_-> creo
<next_-> al poner el comadno este lsb_release -a
<next_-> me da No LSB modules avaible , Ubuntu 12.04 LTS precise
<NanduX> a ver... apretá Alt+F2 y fijate si te aparece un cuadro para poner comandos
<next_-> si
<next_-> ya e puesto el comando
<NanduX> escribí "xfwm4" sin comillas y dale enter
<next_-> killall gtk window-decortor
<NanduX> no, eso no xD
<next_-> eeeeee
<next_-> acho aaiiiiii
<next_-> estoy toda la noche intentando recuperar mis ventanas
<next_-> y mi transparencia del conky de escritorioo
<next_-> encontrado en google los comandos esos que te e dicho,, pero nada
<NanduX> pusiste ese que te dije?
<next_-> ese comando tuyo me lo apuntoo , en mi lista de comandos basicos,,,,
<NanduX> te anduvo?
<next_-> siii ii , me funciono al segundoo ,
<next_-> muchas gracias...
<NanduX> aah, listo
<NanduX> de nada
<next_-> y una pregunta
<next_-> no pasa nada por el comando ese que puse para recuperar las ventanas no??? lo puse asii
<next_-> killall gtk-window-decorator
<next_-> gtk-window-decorator
<next_-> esos fueron los 2 comandos que puse... no pasa nada verdad?
<NanduX> no, no pasa nada, gtk-window-decorator es el proceso que pone los bordes de ventanas en gnome, con killall lo hubieses matado y te quedabas sin bordes
<NanduX> después al poner gtk-window-decorator de nuevo lo volvés a ejecutar pero como no estás en gnome no pasó nada
<next_-> claro , kill se usa para matar el proceso , acompañado del PID ese
<next_-> ahora me viene ala memoria,,,
<NanduX> sep
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-22
<IR2388> hola
<IR2388> ayudaaa porfa
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-23
<IR2388> hola
<IR2388> alguien sabe como desistalar los drivers de nvidia e instalar los privativos? tengo kubuntu 13.04
<SDAOB> Hola
<SDAOB> Alguien habla español?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-24
<eL_maGicO> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-25
<aramudi> mi wifi usb antena chipset ralink 3070 conecta pero no navega! alguien tiene alguna idea ??
<juancarlos> aramudi: manda un mail a la lista de correo, estan todos ausentes AFK
<aramudi> perdona juancarlos
<aramudi> nose que me has dicho... un email ,adonde?
<NanduX> aramudi, pegá la salida de ifconfig -a y iwconfig -a
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-18
<roger_35> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2015-08-17
<HPlottier> Buenas noches?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-08-25
<Mosca_Blanca> >:o
<Mosca_Blanca> alguno sabe de redes?
#ubuntu-ar 2020-08-21
<iL_nono> hola
